
Coronavirus survivors banned from joining the military - 2a0c40
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2020/05/06/coronavirus-survivors-banned-from-joining-the-military/
======
jki275
The way I read this, they're making it a disqualifying condition, but many, if
not most, disqualifying conditions can be waived -- they simply need medical
records and then a medical review to ensure the condition is no longer
continuing and the person is fit for military service.

The way the instruction is written is confusing and I'm not sure it's written
exactly as they intended it, but that's how I interpret it anyway.

------
LinuxBender
Given that most people will acquire this virus, could this be a tool designed
as a loophole to deny entry to people that would otherwise be protected by
anti-discrimination laws?

